# Terrazo



## Rizzos

Hola a todas.

Tengo problemas con este vocablo, ya que cre que solo existe en español.

El terrazo es una baldosa fabricada con mezcla de áridos, cemento y agua, y pasa por una prensa hidráulica.

Hasta ahora he encontrado términos como: "lajota", "tijoleira", "abacisco", "calçada portuguesa", pero ninguno es exactamente lo que busco.

Necesito el término exacto, si alguien conoce el producto y me puede ayudar le estaré muy agradecido.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## Tomby

Lajes cerâmicos ou lajotas.
Veja as seguintes fotos: *um* e *dois*.
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, TT. Não consegui imaginar o que poderia ser. Apenas um detalhe, preferimos dizer lajes de cerâmica ou simplesmente cerâmicas.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Rizzos

Obrigado mais, nao e lo que busco.

Eso es cerámico, lo que busco es cemento sin coccion.

no sé como adjuntar una foto

Si me decís como lo hago os envío una foto


----------



## Tomby

"Estas imagens podem servir para saber o que realmente é um terrazo em português".
*Terrazo*
TT.


----------



## Rizzos

A esto es a lo que me refiero con terrazo.

Es un producto hecho con cemento y trozos de distintos materiales, como mármol.
Pero no me valen las baldosas de mármol en sí, ni granito, sé que es un poco específico, pero agradecería vuestra ayuda. 

He sustituido los puntos por -, porque todavía no puedo poner urls, basta con modificarlos para acceder a la foto de una baldosa de terrazo, y de éso es de lo que necesito el nombre.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, se que es un poco complicado
Y gracias Tombatossals por la ayuda

Un saludo

este é o enlace


----------



## Vanda

Ainda não entendi um detalhe: a qual daquelas cerâmicas você se refere especificamente, ou é a todas? Se você se refere a todas, no geral, dizemos cerâmica como nome genérico para qualquer tipo de piso feito de diversos materiais. 


> Designação genérica de certos materiais inorgânicos, como a porcelana, constituídos, p. ex., por silicatos ou por óxidos metálicos, preparados a temperaturas altas, de composição variável (dentro de certos limites) e estrutura complexa, e que têm diversos usos, de acordo com sua constituição


----------



## ceballos

e betão liso?


----------



## Mangato

http://www.construmatica.com/construpedia/Suelos_de_Terrazo

A diferença entre a cerâmica e o "terrazo" e que a primeira e fabricada en forno a elevada temperatura e o "terrazo" se faz pela consolidação de  areia, cimento e cola


----------



## Rizzos

Obrigado Mangato.

Pero ,¿hay una palabra en Portugués para decir Terrazo?. ¿Existe traducción?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Mangato

Creo que puede ser ladrilho. Pero no confundir con nuestro ladrillo que es el *tijolo.*
*http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladrilho*

http://www.projecto-mosaico.com/Bem%20vindo.htm


----------



## Carfer

Rizzos, as imagens no link que colocou representam o que aqui em Portugal chamamos, genericamente, '_ladrilhos_' (não confunda com o termo espanhol homónimo, são coisas diferentes).
Não tenho mais conhecimentos nessa área do que o comum das pessoas e, por isso, não se lhe sei dizer se há algum termo específico para os que não são cozidos e resultam apenas duma cimentação a frio. Mas eu chamar-lhes-ia ladrilhos na mesma.
Em todo o caso, veja este link. Parece que no Brasil também dizem terrazo http://www.workpedia.com.br/91720/terrazo.html 

Cumprimentos

Carfer

P.S. Mangato: mais uma vez atropelei alguém. Curioso que tenhamos coincidido no tempo e na palavra que sugerimos e , mais que isso, também na advertência, do que só me apercebi quando vim ler a réplica de Rizzos abaixo)


----------



## Rizzos

Moito obrigado


----------



## Naticruz

Del diccionario Priberan

marmorite| s. f.
marmorite 
s. f., tipo de mármore artificial constituído por uma argamassa de cimento e grânulos de mármore e utilizado na construção em revestimentos.

Já conhecia este tipo de revestimento para o chão, muito utilizado em Angola (Luanda) e que era também chamado de marmorite.

Cumprimentos

PD Este nome de marmorite é dado em Portugal


----------

